# A minor miracle



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ummmm.....I just needed to tell someone......who possibly wouldn't think I'm a complete nut case.

First let me premise this by saying, most of you know Tinker came directly from a puppy mill (as an adult). He's been home for a year and almost nine months now. The boy has no humor, has never physically played with another dog AND he's afraid of everyone except me. 

Well this morning, while I was reading the paper and eating my breakfast, I heard the normal scurrying of tiny feet running across the hardwood floors. Abbey and Tink are usually running from the front door to the back trying to see...if "anything" is worth barking at :blink: . There was no barking though.

I put the paper down and looked at them. Tink initiated play with Abbey! TINKER! :yahoo: It may not seem like much to anyone else, but it brought tears to my eyes :crying: . He actually jumped with his two front feet at her and put his butt in the air. OMG I'm so happy.

It didn't last long, I think he got embarrassed when he knew I saw him :blush: . But I couldn't read the paper anylonger because of the tears in my eyes.

Thanks for listening to this silly piece of informaton. It means all the world to me :biggrin:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Pat, see what LOVE :tender: can do!!!! That is wonderful news!!!! I hope Tink keeps it up~~~~Love news like that!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I can fully understand your joy at seeing Tink initiate play!! I think anytime we see even the tiniest step toward a "normalcy" of behavior, it is cause to celebrate! I think it shows Tink is finally coming into his own.... having a sense of confidence and security! thats FANTASTIC!! :chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhhhh, wow!! I totally understand how you feel!! That is just soooo great! Gooooo Tink!!!!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 

Yay Tink!!!! That's so awesome!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 17 2008, 07:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636522


> Oh Pat, see what LOVE :tender: can do!!!! That is wonderful news!!!! I hope Tink keeps it up~~~~Love news like that!!!![/B]


It seems to insignificant in the scheme of things, but it's a big step for the boy, i hope he keeps it up too.

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Sep 17 2008, 07:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636523


> Oh I can fully understand your joy at seeing Tink initiate play!! I think anytime we see even the tiniest step toward a "normalcy" of behavior, it is cause to celebrate! I think it shows Tink is finally coming into his own.... having a sense of confidence and security! thats FANTASTIC!! :chili:[/B]


I couldn't never imagine the words "Tinker" and "normal" in the same sentence, but there may be hope for him yet. :biggrin: 

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 17 2008, 07:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636527


> Ohhhhhh, wow!! I totally understand how you feel!! That is just soooo great! Gooooo Tink!!!!![/B]


It's the little things in life that all add up to happiness, isn't it?

QUOTE (Phesty @ Sep 17 2008, 07:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636528


> :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:
> 
> Yay Tink!!!! That's so awesome![/B]


Gee...Tink's never had cheerleaders before! :blush:


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

Silly? I think not!!!!!!!! artytime: YAY!!!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

You are not a nut case! This is a big deal! I can only imagine what he was put through at that puppy mill.  I hope he continues to come out of his shell!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:cheer: OMG! Pat that is wonderful news! I guess it is true...love conquers all. I don't think you are nutty at all, heck I teared up just reading about Tink's giant step. Life is good! :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhh this is wonderful!!!! I am so happy Pat. Tiny steps to happiness.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's not crazy at all! That's wonderful! When we got Tess she wouldn't play either no matter how hard Zoey tried to get her too. I'd get in the floor and try to get them both to play and she'd sit back and watch. I even remember the first time she picked up a toy .... now she thinks all the toys are hers. The first time she actually played with Zoey was an amazing sight and now they play all the time.  
I hope this is Tink's first steps to playing all the time too! This isn't silly information this is a milestone in the life of Tink  
Way to go Tink!!!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I know exactly how you feel. I have had Houston now for just over a year (he will be 6 in October). He has just started to play a game of chase with Tag. It only lasts for about a minute or two but its a start. He will now even allow me to carry him around as long as I keep him really close to me. I think what brought tears to my eyes the most was the day he managed to sit on my lap for about 10 minutes before he panicked again and had to be put back on the floor. I know he wants to be on my lap like the other 2 because when they are on my lap he frequently will sort of stare at me but he is still just to nervous to do it. I hate puppy mills and what they do to these little guys. It is just so sad. They shouldn't be afraid to play or sit on your lap. It just isn't right. They have to be stopped.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I that's pretty amazing!! Yes, a little love goes a LONG way!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Yea Pat and Tink!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 



I don't think you are crazy at all (well, not for THIS reason anyway...)


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Wonderful!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Sep 17 2008, 10:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636566


> I don't think you are crazy at all (well, not for THIS reason anyway...) [/B]



......and......what's your point here???? :shocked: :smtease: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Pat! I'm so glad you shared this precious and monumental moment with us! It brought tears to my eyes too. I'm thrilled to hear that with love, time and patience, there is hope that these precious, innocent victims can not only live a normal happy life, but experience some normalcy and joy in life. Thank you so much for all you've done for Tink and telling us of this very major milestone!! I'm betting this is just the beginning. I'm waiting for you to post a video one of these days of Tink playing with Abby and Archie!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

That is a MAJOR breakthrough for Tink! You have every right to be emotional and ecstatic!!! I am so happy for Tink...even if it was just a moment....that's a big step! What may seem small to other people is a huge thing for those of us who love our dogs the way we do! I am so happy for you Pat!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat, I'm all teared up :crying: Tinky is feeling so safe and loved by his mommy, :wub2: he's only going to get better. I know how it feels to see the least bit of happiness in our rescues. TINKY YOUR THE MAN :chili:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Awww, that is so sweet!!!! Glad he is starting to feel more comfortable!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 17 2008, 12:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636522


> Oh Pat, see what LOVE :tender: can do!!!! That is wonderful news!!!! I hope Tink keeps it up~~~~Love news like that!!!![/B]


 wonderful :grouphug: jo


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 17 2008, 06:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636521


> Ummmm.....I just needed to tell someone......who possibly wouldn't think I'm a complete nut case.
> 
> First let me premise this by saying, most of you know Tinker came directly from a puppy mill (as an adult). He's been home for a year and almost nine months now. The boy has no humor, has never physically played with another dog AND he's afraid of everyone except me.
> 
> ...


Ah Pat, I know it did. And, it's not a "minor" anything. It's a huge advance on his part. Just shows that love works miracles.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I know just how you feel, Pat. I had a tiny yorkie rescued from breeder to breeder to breeder
who never knew love. One day she did just what Tink did and it melted my heart. That love and 
homeland security is what allows them to take the leap and you gave Tink that.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Pat that is wonderful! It brought tears to my eyes reading this post. :crying: Tink is finally feeling safe and secure and well loved. This is a huge step for that little boy and the steps will only get bigger. :cheer: :cheer: I know how you feel when i rescued Riley he wouldn't play with anyone and was so skittish it just broke my heart and he was deathly afraid of my husband because it was a man that was abusing him. It took months but he saw how everyone else reacted to my husband when he came home and he finally joined in and one night we where watching tv and Riley went over to my husband and gave him a kiss on the face. I cried, i knew my boy was making a breakthrough. When we got Noelle Riley played with her and they still play. She's the only one that can get him to play. It's totally amazing watching their first steps.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Ah!! What a wonderful thing to share with us!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats little Tink you showed Mommy!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: Pat he probably does this all the time behind your back and is fooling you so you can give him extra love and kisses. The A team just has never sqealed on him.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Pat, that is great news. Tink is coming around because of you. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank you everyone for you kind comments, but I think it's Abbey who should get most of the credit.
She's been so kind to him in the mornings when I finally bring him out of his crate into bed with us, she tries to snuggle with him and gives him lots of attention. (BTW - it's his idea to sleep in the crate)

Every morning each pup gets hugs and kisses and a good rub down before I get up - Tink LOVES his turn, he keeps putting his nose into my hand when it's Archie or Abbey's turn!

he's making progress alright.......but I think he might be related to a snail!!!! LOL. At this pace, he'll be normal in about 20 years :biggrin:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Absolutely THRILLING  . Way to go Tinker :chili: . Sarah


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Sep 17 2008, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636613


> I know just how you feel, Pat. I had a tiny yorkie rescued from breeder to breeder to breeder
> who never knew love. One day she did just what Tink did and it melted my heart. That love and
> homeland security is what allows them to take the leap and you gave Tink that. [/B]



Did your tiny yorkie keep playing? or did it happen spuratically? just wondering - I don't want to get spoiled....or impatient.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

DEFINITELY a big deal :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: and not silly at all. I hope this is a new beginning for him and
his progress continues at a steady pace. :dothewave:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I've seen Tink in person and I KNOW how big of a step that is-that is so great Pat :clap: I hope he does it some more and shows he's more comfortable. Lord knows he has a happy home :biggrin:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

You are not a nut case. It takes a while but eventually they will come around. :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

everytime i see my dogs play i get that feeling! no matter how many times i see it. i just love to see them get along so well so i know how u feel! :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:aktion033: YEAH FOR THE TINK! I hope you see a lot more of that playful stuff.

Thank you so much for sharing this GREAT news with us Pat. I do understand your joy fully.

Love to you and the pack,
Melanie


----------

